# Big Ben Appreciation Thread: please post your most beloved chimes



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Was there ever a discussion about chimes on TC? Well, the Big Ben will be silent for a few years due to restoration works. Of course its chimes are the most well-known around the world, but there must exist other beautiful sounding clocks as well. So please post your favorite chimes, carillons, Buddhist merry-go-rounds etc.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

It's had a varying career, really. The early chimes suffer from poor sound. I like the middle period, but the late chimes are interesting too, where things start getting more experimental.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Favourite carillon piece? Probably _Summer Fanfares_ by Roy Hamlin Johnson. I remember it as part of a programme at Bok Tower Gardens, in of all places, Lake Wales, FL. The Bok Singing Tower is quite a nice instrument, not only wonderful sounding, but it also has the appearance of an art deco Orthanc. (From _The Lord of the Rings_)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember how the heavy chimes of Salzburg Cathedral at noon are able to resonate in one's belly. Who knows that's why Mozart fled for Vienna, where he would hear the Pummerin:






By the way, Ludwig van Beethoven noticed his turning deaf, when he passed the Stephansdom on the whole hour and didn't hear the chimes.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The Kallio Church in Helsinki; its chimes play a tune composed by Jean Sibelius. It's also one of the absolutely most beautiful churches in Finland, both inside and outside (which is sometimes rare).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I grew up with the bells of York Minster, and would hear the ringers practising on a Saturday afternoon sometimes while my sister & I were playing tennis on our school's courts; my poor father after his heart attack convalesced in a nursing home on the minster's doorsteps.






Unfortunately, as far as the Minster Bellringers are concerned, there's been* trouble at t'mill* lately. 
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jun/09/york-minster-bellringers-chime-again-autumn

I do hope all will soon be sorted, and hurts healed - I *love* York Minster & her bells. :kiss:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> The Kallio Church in Helsinki; its chimes play a tune composed by Jean Sibelius. It's also one of the absolutely most beautiful churches in Finland, both inside and outside (which is sometimes rare).


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Peter & Paul Cathedral, St Petersburg. The carillon (Flemish present from a Dutch bell foundry in 2003 to the city) often plays Bortniansky.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Canberra Carillon


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

he had to say BIG BEN aka ben roethlisberger


----------

